# newbie *pics*



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello!!!

I've been reserching pigeons for a while and I realy want to get some. But until then, I'll keep doing my favorite hobby, CHICKENS!!! I've been raising chickens for about 4 years now and am a member of the wonderful http://backyardchickens.com forum. 









Here are some pics of my chickens:

These are 4 little silkie chicks sleeping inside a nesting box


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

This is My broody hen 





























I hope you all liked the pics!!!

I can't wait till I get my first pigeons!!!!!!!!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the group! 
I too have chickens and in May will be celebrating the birthday of our oldest rooster Elmo, he turns 12 yrs. old. Love the photos of all your chickens, but most of all the silkie with her chicks.  you have a very nice looking flock.
What breed of pigeons are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Loved your pictures. I used to have chickens. I just loved them.


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Hello and welcome to the group!
> I too have chickens and in May will be celebrating the birthday of our oldest rooster Elmo, he turns 12 yrs. old. Love the photos of all your chickens, but most of all the silkie with her chicks.  you have a very nice looking flock.
> What breed of pigeons are you thinking of getting?


I've been wanting to get some Italian Fantails or maybe some Sheerazi Pigeons but I'm still not sure. I want a breed that is low matinance and that doesn't fly too much. But the breeds that realy interests me is any small breed of pigeons.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You have such beautiful chickens. I love those babies, and the mom with her chicks nesteled amoung the Sweet Peas. But, my favorite is the 3rd one of the chick walking around on the table with all of that personality.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Love the pictures. I think many of us have chickens in addition to pigeons...myself included. I really enjoy them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Chicken_Pigeon said:


> I've been wanting to get some Italian Fantails or maybe some Sheerazi Pigeons but I'm still not sure. I want a breed that is low matinance and that doesn't fly too much. But the breeds that realy interests me is any small breed of pigeons.


I think you might mean Indian Fantails. They are pretty birds but all pigeons are pretty to us. Don't know what a Sheerazi Pigeon is? All pigeons are about the same when it comes to maintenance. Good feed, clean water, clean loft, well ventilated. Look around the site and you'll see lots of different pigeons and lofts and find lots of information.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Well I loved your pictures and look forward to lots more


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just wanted to show Chicken Pigeon pictures of my babies when I first got them. There's not much cuter in this world. The first time I saw them sprawled out, I thought they were dead for sure!! 
It was a sad day when I had to give them away.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics and welcome to Pigeon Talk!
I also have chickens and used to have some that looked just like yours. The silkies were my favorites


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Sherazi or Shaksharli are tumblers*



Chicken_Pigeon said:


> I've been wanting to get some Italian Fantails or maybe some Sheerazi Pigeons but I'm still not sure. I want a breed that is low matinance and that doesn't fly too much. But the breeds that realy interests me is any small breed of pigeons.


They are a very beautiful flying breed with feathered legs and feet (grouse legged). I had some about 25 years ago but they are quite rare. There was a big breeder in Montana many years back who had just about every Syrian and Arabic breed available. I had a bunch of them too.

Indian Fantails are a good choice which can take care of themselves, fly fairly well and are also very beautiful. Powder blues were my favorite.

Cool chicken pics. I still want some chickens again.

Bill


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

jbangelfish said:


> They are a very beautiful flying breed with feathered legs and feet (grouse legged). I had some about 25 years ago but they are quite rare. There was a big breeder in Montana many years back who had just about every Syrian and Arabic breed available. I had a bunch of them too.
> 
> Indian Fantails are a good choice which can take care of themselves, fly fairly well and are also very beautiful. Powder blues were my favorite.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I think I might get fantails. But I'm going to have to find a local breeder to get them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I want one!!!  

I love that Broody hen and those babies...SO CUTE, and now I know where to go get advice, cause I'm going to get a few chickens.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I've done a little chicken rescue, too. They are so full of personality.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Beautiful pictures. Your little broody hen with the chicks was a favorite. The 8th picture shows a chicken with purple on its head? Is that the true color? Just lovely. 

I grew up with chickens and had a handicapped (blind and crippled) for several years. Some of my best memories involved chickens. I liked nothing better than going to the hen house for eggs for my Mother, reaching under a hen for the eggs. It was warm and soft and even the musky smell in the hen house was pleasant. We lived in a 100 year old house that had a wood stove and Mother would put eggs in the incubator beside a wood stove and it was always a thrill when the babies hatched and I could watch them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> I want one!!!
> 
> I love that Broody hen and those babies...SO CUTE, and now I know where to go get advice, cause I'm going to get a few chickens.


You absolutely should get one. They are so personable. I remember when I had mine, they had the run of the yard all day long. Nothing ever bothered them. Around 5:00 in the afternoon, I'd walk out into the back yard and yell "Where's my babies" and all 6 of them would come running and clucking and follow me to their coop. I'd open the door and in they would go. If we were sitting on the deck, a couple of them would come and jump up in our lap. They were just terrific. Someday I'll have more.


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

That last chicken is Kool....

Congrats on your newbies...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> You absolutely should get one. They are so personable. I remember when I had mine, they had the run of the yard all day long. Nothing ever bothered them. Around 5:00 in the afternoon, I'd walk out into the back yard and yell "Where's my babies" and all 6 of them would come running and clucking and follow me to their coop. I'd open the door and in they would go. If we were sitting on the deck, a couple of them would come and jump up in our lap. They were just terrific. Someday I'll have more.


Oh how cute.....they do seem to have personalities and do enjoy company, from what I remember. Thank you for sharing that, Renee.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> You absolutely should get one. They are so personable. I remember when I had mine, they had the run of the yard all day long. Nothing ever bothered them. Around 5:00 in the afternoon, I'd walk out into the back yard and yell "Where's my babies" *and all 6 of them would come running and clucking and follow me to their coop. I'd open the door and in they would go.* If we were sitting on the deck, a couple of them would come and jump up in our lap. They were just terrific. Someday I'll have more.


what sort of traping system had you for them renee, did you race them


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> what sort of traping system had you for them renee, did you race them


No dear....didn't race them. Someone told me one time that chickens don't fly very good, so imagine my surprise when one flew up to the top of my loft and laid down. That's got to be a good 20 to 25 feet? And I didn't NEED a trapping system. THEY listened to mommy, unlike these other feathered friends I've got.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What adorable and beautiful chickens! Thanks so much for sharing them with us! 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> No dear....didn't race them. Someone told me one time that chickens don't fly very good, so imagine my surprise when one flew up to the top of my loft and laid down. That's got to be a good 20 to 25 feet? And I didn't NEED a trapping system. *THEY listened to mommy, unlike these other feathered friends I've got. *


Seriously!! Before Fussy Gussy I had Spike and Henrietta, who were raised in the house and wore diapers but we took them out for several hours a day in the backyard. I could call those chickens in the morning to go outside and all you hear was "pat pat pat pat pat pat pat pat" as they came running to me. They would also get up earlier than I did and come and stand on me to wake me up. I would stick them under the top blanket for some more sleeping in time. It was like hitting the snooze button.  

And thanks for sharing your pictures, they're so sweet! Chickens are such fun pets.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Very nice chickens they look like the once that cased me when i followed them around some lofts when i was 5 or so and then the mom attacked me lol and i felt the wind of her over top of me i guess from her jumping


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well I too now have a chicken .. his name is Sultan. I'll try to get some pics of him in the next few days. He belonged to a dear friend of mine who is now not in a position to care for all her animals. She asked me to take 4 seriously disabled ducks, her rabbit (Olivette aka Ollie), and Sultan who I think is a little Polish rooster (meaning I know he's a roo and I think the breed is Polish  ). I nearly fainted when I saw that Sultan's toenails were each more than an inch long and silently told myself that it was a good thing that I got him and the others when I did.

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh that poor poor roo! I'm glad he is with you now, and I know you will get him some nice polish girlfriends with grand hairdo's. Polish hens and roos are so sweet, they are gentle usually and good with other animals.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Well I too now have a chicken .. his name is Sultan. I'll try to get some pics of him in the next few days. He belonged to a dear friend of mine who is now not in a position to care for all her animals. She asked me to take 4 seriously disabled ducks, her rabbit (Olivette aka Ollie), and Sultan who I think is a little Polish rooster (meaning I know he's a roo and I think the breed is Polish  ). I nearly fainted when I saw that Sultan's toenails were each more than an inch long and silently told myself that it was a good thing that I got him and the others when I did.
> 
> Terry


How lucky are you???  I was a member of the forum that was linked in the first post of this thread. Those people have plenty of stories to tell about their chickens. Some roosters can be downright mean and evil so I've heard. I never had any problems with my two, but then they weren't here very long after growing up.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sultan is pretty quiet for a roo and is very tame and friendly. Don't know that I could handle another pet chicken right now, and Sultan doesn't know he's a chicken anyway .. he thinks he's a human.

Terry


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> Well I too now have a chicken .. his name is Sultan. I'll try to get some pics of him in the next few days. He belonged to a dear friend of mine who is now not in a position to care for all her animals. She asked me to take 4 seriously disabled ducks, her rabbit (Olivette aka Ollie), and Sultan who I think is a little Polish rooster (meaning I know he's a roo and I think the breed is Polish  ). I nearly fainted when I saw that Sultan's toenails were each more than an inch long and silently told myself that it was a good thing that I got him and the others when I did.
> 
> Terry


You know, there's a breed called sultan that looks just like polish chickens.

Look Here: http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Sult/BRKSultan.html









Sultan













Polish


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have 14 bantams and I really enjoy them too. There is two japanese a few surama and some rare breed nankins I got from colonial williamsburg's rare breed dept, and one mille flur de uccle.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Chicken_Pigeon said:


> You know, there's a breed called sultan that looks just like polish chickens.
> 
> Look Here: http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Sult/BRKSultan.html


Well, DUHHHHH!  Maybe that's why his name is Sultan! He sure looks like the white ones in those pictures. Hopefully you or others of our chicken savvy members can tell for sure when I finally get his pictures posted.

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I can honestly say I want a Broody hen my god What an absolute beauty she is. Babies are so sweet too, you do a nice job!!!

Cindy


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

naturegirl said:


> I can honestly say I want a Broody hen my god What an absolute beauty she is. Babies are so sweet too, you do a nice job!!!
> 
> Cindy


Thanks! She was actually from my breeding pen. She's such a beauty, isn't she?


----------



## oma2003 (Oct 8, 2008)

Chicken_Pigeon I missed your pics of your chickens. My daughter is on the site you mentioned. I just got some fantail pigeons/doves over the weekend free with cage, but I sure don't know much about the care of them. Searching everywhere for info and too find out for sure if they are pigeons or doves.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

oma2003 said:


> Chicken_Pigeon I missed your pics of your chickens. My daughter is on the site you mentioned. I just got some fantail pigeons/doves over the weekend free with cage, but I sure don't know much about the care of them. Searching everywhere for info and too find out for sure if they are pigeons or doves.


Can you post a picture? Do they have bands by any chance? I would suspect that they are pigeons.


----------



## oma2003 (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't have pics yet. I let them get a bath today and made the statement that I should have had my camera out there. I will try too get some. No bands. I am wondering if I need too put bands on them. I think I have read that the fantails can't fly too much so I don't know about letting them out of their cage once they get used too me. I can only find corn in this area too feed them. I guess I will have too look for somewhere too order some food for me. Any info or help on how too take care of these fantails will be greatly appreciated.


----------

